# Other Places Around The World > Asia, South Pacific & Australia >  >  Australia phases out credit card signature

## Petri

http://www.news.com.au/finance/money...-1226786158363

Remember the next time you'll head down under.

----------


## BBT

So what happens to visitors who don't have pins?

----------


## Petri

> So what happens to visitors who don't have pins?



It's for domestic cards for the moment.  But if a shop does 99 domestic transactions with pin and 1 foreign with signature, I guess at some point the latter may not go so smoothly any longer.

----------

